# Tie rod ends



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I have had this annoying vibration during the car is driven at a high speed for months.I took the car in and found out that it needs both outer and inner tie rod ends.They charge me $475 to fix this problem along with an alignment service.Is that a reasonable price?What would happen if I leave the problem behind?The Mechanic said it's not urgent but I have to do that eventually.They also said I can't have any long driving anymore.I just wonder what would happen to the car.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

if u let the problem go...the vibration would ultimately destroy your wheel bearings which makes the car unsafe to drive. 475 is ridiculously out of hand as far as pricing goes. i changed my own tie rods in MINUTES and the hardest part was finding the damn parts..however, with the outer tie rods, if you dont install the correctly(properly threaded) u can screw up the geometry of the car. nothing a decent shop cant find when doing an alignment anyway.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

$475 sounds about right... thats what most shops charge around here anyway. 

The outer tie rods are easy and cheap to replace (about $20 each from Shucks) the inner tie rods are more expensive and a lot more work to change in my opinion (though I've never done inner rods). The car will need aligned regardless once you have replaced the tie rods. 
I'd recommend Firestone for alignments (way better than Les Schwab IMHO) 

All tolled you're looking at: 
Alignment 50 - 70 
both outer rods 40 - 50 
both inner rods 80 - 100 

So best case $170, worse case $220 or more. 

Personally I'd do all the work myself, but I enjoy fixing my own car. If you can't do it yourself then I'd suggest finding an out of work mechanic who can hook you up for less. Sure you can drive around on bad tie rods but they really should be replaced. Depending on the milage of your car you may need to replace the bearings, ball joints, and bushings as well. 

Good luck
seth


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.If changing one side of the tie rods is for $220(or if I misunderstand please tell me),it sounds about right that changing both sides is for $475.I am afraid the mechanic would give me a rip-off price because I am an international student studying here.I have heard many times they would charge more just because they "think" most of us are wealthy.(Well,I am one of the students that my budget is always on the edge )
I read the Cliton repairing book for Sentra.It needs a ball joint remover to install the tie rods.Well,I don't have one so going to a mechanic would be the only choice for me.They checked the front end of my car two days ago and they said the wheel bearings,engine mount and everything were fine.
My car is going on 150k and I just changed both CV axles two month ago.


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

*Just replaced mine*

I just had an out tie rod go and an inner. I replaced the outer myself that was easy just make sure you look at the length of the old one and new one mine was different. All you do for the outer is barely crack the jam nut loose pop out the old one and screw on the new. the inner though was more dificult though and i have a mancanic take care of it he charged $40 for the labor and $40 for the alingment he also let me use my own part ewhich i found cheaper. He just did not warenty the parts. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

You are going to have more problems if you let that go than just wheel bearings....if one of them break you are going to be in bad shape. Did the mechanic say they were worn out or what? There could be other things wrong if he didnt say it was urgent.
-Ben


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> if u let the problem go...the vibration would ultimately destroy your wheel bearings which makes the car unsafe to drive. 475 is ridiculously out of hand as far as pricing goes. i changed my own tie rods in MINUTES and the hardest part was finding the damn parts..however, with the outer tie rods, if you dont install the correctly(properly threaded) u can screw up the geometry of the car. nothing a decent shop cant find when doing an alignment anyway.


dude, i can't agree with this enough. it took me about three days, and four parts stores to finally find both of my outer ends, but only took like fifteen to replace them. then, hit a good alignment shop, and i'm good to go. it's easy as shit.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

joeli16 said:


> I have had this annoying vibration during the car is driven at a high speed for months.I took the car in and found out that it needs both outer and inner tie rod ends.They charge me $475 to fix this problem along with an alignment service.Is that a reasonable price?What would happen if I leave the problem behind?The Mechanic said it's not urgent but I have to do that eventually.They also said I can't have any long driving anymore.I just wonder what would happen to the car.


price is very high. I think I paid 150 for all of my parts. I got Carquest (moog) lower balljoints and tierod ends. They are greasable and very heavy duty compared to the stock Nissan ends. I do have pics of the tie-rod ends to show, but the Moog parts are the best. 
Chris


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I would like to know the price for just the labor for changing the tie rods and alignment service,if I gonna get the part myself.
Or I would like to know the steps of trying to change both inner and outer tie rods by myself.
Thank you for all of you.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I can't see how bad tie rods would cause your wheel bearings to go bad.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Man, all these guys that think that $475 sounds high, probably haven't changed the inner tie rods. They are a royal PITA. $475 for parts AND labor to replace inner and outer tie rods, new steering gear bellows, and an alignment would be a fair price. OEM Nissan parts would run almost $300. I bought Moog inner and outer tierods and OEM bellows for about $150.

I pulled my steering rack out to replace the inner tierods. I don't think it is entirely necessary to remove the rack to replace the inner tierods, but I can't imagine replacing them with the rack in the car. Just not enough room to manuever.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

johnand said:


> Man, all these guys that think that $475 sounds high, probably haven't changed the inner tie rods. They are a royal PITA. $475 for parts AND labor to replace inner and outer tie rods, new steering gear bellows, and an alignment would be a fair price. OEM Nissan parts would run almost $300. I bought Moog inner and outer tierods and OEM bellows for about $150.
> 
> I pulled my steering rack out to replace the inner tierods. I don't think it is entirely necessary to remove the rack to replace the inner tierods, but I can't imagine replacing them with the rack in the car. Just not enough room to manuever.



Haha... :thumbup: 

Glad to see you chime in John!

It's been a long time.


----------

